# How long do the cramps last



## Lillady82

Hiya 

Can you help, i'm about 6 and a half weeks pregnant, i am having really bad cramps like my period, they are so drainign, i hear this is quite normal but it get's me in a panic every time. Does anyone know if this lasts long?

xx


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

I have random ones off and on! I had weird dull pain in my uterus from before my period was even late- it was my first clue I was truly pregnant. So far, I am almost 7 weeks and everything's great. Here is what helps me:

When I cough or sneeze, I hold my stomach and try to be gentle
When I change resting positions, I move very slowly- helps a lot!
I eat a little and often- otherwise I get terrible heartburn pain and cramps

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Neecee

I'm still getting them. They can last the whole pregnancy!


----------



## xJG30

Mine stopped after the 2nd trimester :)


----------



## pinkmac85

I get them BAD at night or when I try to get comfy in bed! I find moving slowly helps in bed for me! I usually just whip around and flip and flop but it hurts to much!
Hopefully they dont last to long for you hun


----------



## UhOhWhatNow

Yup for sure the moving slowly helps tons- when I roll too fast to one side or the other OUCH!


----------



## Shifter

Yup, I've been getting these cramps too and they're worse in the evenings.

Last night, day when AF would have been due, I had a painful throbbing over my left ovary. When I pressed my hand to it I could literally feel it throbbing. It settled down after half an hour or so in bed.

Generally moving slowly and frequent gentle rubbing of my tummy helps to soothe them.


----------



## cleckner04

Aww. I get them too. Just do what everyone else here is saying like taking it slow and rubbing the spot that hurts feels good too. We are all in this pretty much together even if it's through internet. Strange huh? Good luck with everything!


----------



## snowgirl

Mine minimised after my BFP (at about 18dpo) and had approx a week where there was virtually nothing. Now they are back, just gentle cramping fairly regularly. I can bet you are tired of them! My clinic told me to take paracetamol when they are bad.


----------



## pennysbored

They don't really stop, but you stop worrying so much about them, if that makes you feel any better. Last night mine were awful, but look at me, still here and pregnant. 
Just wait till you experience shortness of breath from your uterus finally reaching where its going to stay(it pushes against your lungs, amongst other things swelling), combined with that. Now thats an adventure. Just remember why...you are going to have a baby, and these nine months will fly!:hugs:
Chin up, darling, you aren't alone!


----------



## nataliecn

i get them as well, but everything i've read said so long as i'm not bleeding as well, i should be okay.
because after the first cramp, i started getting really nervous...
but i'm glad other people are experiencing it so i know it's not just something with me!
it's brutal!


----------



## Shifter

I had a bit of a scare this morning, as I woke up with pretty bad pain over my left ovary again (like Thursday night). I tried lying on my back as that usually helps but it kept waxing and waning. I spoke to my mother in law, who is a midwife and she put my mind at rest a bit and told me to take a paracetamol.

It took a while to ease off, but now it's a bit of a throb and occasional twinge. I was quite scared and was preparing to go into hospital to get a scan, just to put my mind at ease. But it got a lot better quite quickly once the pain killer kicked in.

I'm just reminding myself that these little aches and pains are all normal.


----------



## TylerandCo

Had these for a week (along with other symptoms) which made me test...1st month ttc and this morning got a bfp. Hoping these cramps ease-up soon...mine feel just like period pains. Good to read about the rest of you with the same thing


----------



## Faith2781

Shifter said:


> Yup, I've been getting these cramps too and they're worse in the evenings.
> 
> Last night, day when AF would have been due, I had a painful throbbing over my left ovary. When I pressed my hand to it I could literally feel it throbbing. It settled down after half an hour or so in bed.
> 
> Generally moving slowly and frequent gentle rubbing of my tummy helps to soothe them.

OMG I had that Monday night, same thing, throbbing over ovary and went away once I was in bed and settled..! And AF was due today! I so thought that I had stressed myself out too much and damaged the baby!!! Couldn't find any other reference to that kind of feeling on here! Just put my mind at ease thank you


----------



## alparen

still sitting here with pains i'm 12 weeks. i was having super sharp pains yesterday and called my ob because they were different then the cramps and she was saying it muscle contractions and more muscle stretching.


----------



## babie1

i am so glad that other people have been experiencing the same thing, i knew that you got some period pains at the beginning but started panicking abit when my ovaries started hurting, i had a miscarriage years ago so i have the worry that it might happen again, i was only early on in the pregnancy and rather young, even though i do not remember feel this nauseas and tired and these pains. so im glad of what everyone has said, you have helped me loads thank you :)


----------



## dela19

I've been getting the cramps low in my tummy, but midwife said not to worry about them... But I still am. I have only none a week that I am pregnant and these cramps made me do a test as I felt I was coming on, but I never did. I just get friends that have had babies and experienced these cramps to continuously reassure me! Ive had them for two weeks now !


----------



## Jillian Buddh

I found out on 2/13/2012 that I was pregnant and Im 5 weeks today!! God is good. Praying for a healthy full term pregnancy and baby...Ive been quite crampy my self..At first they were every day constant right around AF, then they only come a here and there..some time strong but not as constant..


----------



## ace28

I had the AF-type cramps a lot more around 5-6 weeks... not so much now. Now, I occasionally get ouchie cramps that only last 15 seconds or so, whenever I move too fast. Dr. said it's associated with round ligament pain (everything in there stretching) and not to worry.


----------

